# Ariens 932500



## WYBIGSKY (Mar 31, 2015)

Anything good or bad to say about this snowblower? Found one on sale for $185.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

You need good upper body strength to push it through the snow. 
Not self propelled.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

basically a later version of an st 2+2, have fun pushing it when theres 1 foot+ of snow outside


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome! 

It looks to be in very good shape. But a 2-stage snowblower that's not self-propelled is not something I'd be interested in. 

I'd keep looking, for a "traditional" self-propelled 2-stage. As was said, pushing it into the snow is likely difficult. I sometimes have to push my 2-stage to help it drive into heavy snowbanks, and that's with chains on the tires, and the tires spinning!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How big an area do you have to clear ?? Any hills ??

Please add a location to your profile. What kind, amount of snow do you get where you are ??

What's your budget?

Have you had a snow blower before ??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well..it depends where you live!  that particular machine is about as wussy as a 2-stage can possibly get!  it's designed for places like Georgia, where each rare snowfall is about one inch, and three inches is an epic blizzard the likes of which is seldom seen..if you live anywhere that gets more than 4 inches at a time, its not the machine for you..and such a low powered machine of that vintage isn't worth any more than $100..I vote "pass"..you can do much better..

Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Even if you *are* in an area that only gets the 1-3" types of storms, I'd say you might be better off with a good quality single-stage snow thrower anyhow. They clear down to pavement better, the paddles help pull the machine forward, and they tend to be lighter and easier to maneuver.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It does have rubber paddles, so it will want to pull itself thru the snow like a single stage does. A couple months ago I remember someone here asking about them and it was determined replacement paddles were no longer available. So, for a different reason, but still a no.

Edit: forgot to say welcome.
A pure guess based on your username, but if your in what locals affectionately call "west"... Not big enough.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bigsky, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

How many members have actually tried this machine? I know neighbors that have gotten rid of bigger disk-o-matic 2 stagers and swear by this model. The main down side is you can't wait until snow pack is over a foot, but if it's 10" or under and fresh, then this machine is faster than a larger unit on small areas. It could actually be used as a primary machine. the last guy i talked to with one of these (in Feb) said EOD was no problem, he had a 60ft drive that opened to double wide for the last 20. He got rid of his full sized blower because he found himself always going to this model first. He owns a landscaping service and had several pro-grade ZTR mowers, so he seemed to be familiar with equipment. It would be nice to hear a second opinion from members that actually own this model and aren't just going off a feeling about what it should or shouldn't be. 
I have a 932017 and that has only 1hp of electric power, yet i find it more than capable on fresh snow.

The 5.5 OHV TEC engine used on the 932500 is the exact same engine as the 7hp OHV, only difference being the carb jetting and the governed speed. These are are auger driven self propelled and designed to leave 1/2" to an inch of snow behind. Reverse is manual pull back but they are so light that this isn't a problem. Throw distance is 15-30 feet. $185 is a good price, I've seen clean ones sell in the $300+ range. There was also a 24" version but I forget the model number. The paddles and scraper are still available but you have to drill off the rivets. 

Would i recommend this for Canada or the mountains...NO
But we had plenty of snow this season and they do the job.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Even if you *are* in an area that only gets the 1-3" types of storms, I'd say you might be better off with a good quality single-stage snow thrower anyhow. They clear down to pavement better, the paddles help pull the machine forward, and they tend to be lighter and easier to maneuver.


These are as easy to operate and maneuver as an SS, they won't clear down to the pavement as well as an SS but they will cut into deeper snow better than an SS. 
$185 for a running machine with all it's paint is a good price. Paddles and scraper are under $30 on amazon. you could conceivably run this until the new paddles are worn and still sell it next summer for as much as you invested. It may not even need new paddles, just a $9 scraper bar. There are no $30 skids shoes to wear out on this model.
SS paddles otoh, are pricey.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, I was under-informed, and making assumptions


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

No need to apologize, i just think it's a case of so few users that it's easy to dismiss models like these. I haven't actually used one to remove snow, which is why it would be nice to hear from some owners. I have had the one I that I looked over closely fired up and i was able to wheel it around and get a feel for the auger drive. The pavement was already cleared so i didn't get a chance to test it in deep snow. Plus I have used older 2+2's. 
There is one other down side, these are designed for the paddles and scraper to wear at the same rate and work in conjunction. If one is out of adjustment in relation to the other, it will affect propulsion performance, not a biggie, but it's something to be kept on top of.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARIENS-520-SNOW-BLOWER-SNOWBLOWER-GAS-ENGINE-PULL-START-/331463391398?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=bIF1FPGrlFj%252BwAZPKWX49PcbyCE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for setting us straight HnGRider.
I just searched for the thread id remembered saying the paddles were no longer available.
I was wrong. It was a similar style. But was not even an Ariens.
my bad


----------



## WYBIGSKY (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I'll continue to look


----------

